# Four Girl Team: Empi-Ha Kata



## Jason Striker II (Feb 27, 2012)

If these four young ladies are not razor-sharp, I frankly admit I nothing about Karate.



www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cGLxVtXJt4


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Mar 4, 2012)

I did a group kata formatted like that when I was brown belt, I haven't seen that in a long time. Last month I did a group kata in Kingston, On. where the line up position was in a pyramid shape.


----------

